# Safe Disc 4 Hider problems



## taskmasterlax (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello everyone,

my problem is that i cannot play the games i have downloaded. i have mounted the .iso image file in daemon tools, also tried it in alcohol 120%, still each time i attempt to play the game i am unable to load it as it says "insert correct cd......" with only the option to press OK. i have also burnt a copy of the game, reinstalled in from this DVD and still i get to the same point..... how do i "MOUNT THE SAFE DISC CLONE?" is this the problem? 

any one who can offer step by step help would be very much appreciated.

thank you very much.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Safe disc 4 hier problems*

Sorry, we can't help with pirate copies of games. They use a security check that catches people who mount ISOs or burn illegal copies, so buy the games and your problem will disappear.


----------

